# fighting in doorways



## mj_lover (May 31, 2005)

ok, creepest thing, 11pm, some guy comes to my house to ask for a ride downtown. it scared the hell outta me, this guy had come by before, needing water for his truck, but good grief, you don't ask random people for rides!! i was ready to go kenpo on him, but he left after i told him politly that i was un-able..
creeped out..
anyways, to the point, anybody know of any good in doorway sd's? i will also ask about this at class tomorrow..
thanks!


----------



## Drifter (Jun 1, 2005)

I would say anything that has you go fairly toe-to-toe would work. IE not Flashing Mace, Thundering Hammers, Capturing the Storm. Five Swords (the beginning part) would be good.


----------



## Casey_Sutherland (Jun 1, 2005)

I think one of my faves would be Glancing wing. Mostly cause I have been doing it a lot this belt. You are already squared off possibly into a neutral bow and the technique has smothering check similar to alternating maces and that family. Pulling the neck after the right upper cut is very contained and then finishing with the right downward forearm and elbow strike leaves him most likely on the ground where if necessary one might use a door to their advantage. As you can see, I really like green belt. That's my two cents anyway


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 1, 2005)

"White tiger sucker punches and seals cave" 

 Seriously - Same as when fighting anywhere.  If there is no room to throw a technique don't.  If you have a wall consider pinning the guy up against it then hitting him.  (See up against cage in UFC...)

 Trying to address every possible situation is a lost cause, you'll never end up in one you've trained for   Be adaptable.


----------



## TonyU (Jun 1, 2005)

Close the door technique.


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 1, 2005)

senseibones said:
			
		

> Close the door technique.


sensei ne rei !lol loved it!


----------



## mj_lover (Jun 1, 2005)

senseibones said:
			
		

> Close the door technique.


screen door, alas, much damage it would not do..
alot of these terms are unfamiliar to me, different form of kenpo, different words, but i shall hunt the web, thanks!


----------



## Doc (Jun 2, 2005)

mj_lover said:
			
		

> ok, creepest thing, 11pm, some guy comes to my house to ask for a ride downtown. it scared the hell outta me, this guy had come by before, needing water for his truck, but good grief, you don't ask random people for rides!! i was ready to go kenpo on him, but he left after i told him politly that i was un-able..
> creeped out..
> anyways, to the point, anybody know of any good in doorway sd's? i will also ask about this at class tomorrow..
> thanks!


How about the old, "Don't open the door at night to people you don't really know." technique?


----------



## mj_lover (Jun 2, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> How about the old, "Don't open the door at night to people you don't really know." technique?



lol, yeah, i guess that would be the best one wouldn't it. oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Rob Broad (Jun 2, 2005)

I would smear something red on my shirt and grab a knife before answering the door.  And answer with a loud "WHAT!" and before they can answer look back away from their field of vision, and shout "If you get any blood on that carpet you'll realy be sorry."

That should stop that person from knocking on the door again.

If neede a quick half fist to the throat would probably end quickly enough for ya.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 2, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I would smear something red on my shirt and grab a knife before answering the door. And answer with a loud "WHAT!" and before they can answer look back away from their field of vision, and shout "If you get any blood on that carpet you'll realy be sorry."
> 
> That should stop that person from knocking on the door again.
> 
> If neede a quick half fist to the throat would probably end quickly enough for ya.


LOL. That would work for me. "Uhh, nuthin'. bye. gotta go".

Seriously, being more careful and a little more aware is probably your best bet. There's much to be said for nipping a potentially bad situation in the bud. It's not like it's unheard of for people to enter "uninvited". Be careful.

Regards,


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 2, 2005)

This reminds me of the time my wife and daughter got back from shopping and I was looking out the window from the den. This guy on a bike was across the street and as he rode down the block. He looked back at the my wife and daughter he could have broke his neck he turned so hard to look. This caught my attention of course. 

The Wife and daughter got back in the house and a minute later there was a knock on the door ( this happened in broad daylight on a busy street) this guy was at the door and when I answered the door he tried to look over my shoulder( his eyes opened a little as if he did not expect a male to be there) into the house and asked if a Robert lived here. I said no and slammed the door in his face. Now the mind races and I always wondered what would have happened if I was not home. What do you guys think my co workers said he had plans for my wife and daughter. I told the girls never to answer the door when I am not home from that point on. 

The world is a dangerous place and we have to be on our guard as much as possible.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 2, 2005)

senseibones said:
			
		

> Close the door technique.





			
				Doc said:
			
		

> How about the old, "Don't open the door at night to people you don't really know" technique?


 :lol: Yes, two ancient Chinese secrets to remember...
Seriously, am glad you're ok mj_lover.  Please be careful.


			
				Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> The world is a dangerous place and we have to be on our guard as much as possible.


Sad but true.


----------



## Doc (Jun 2, 2005)

mj_lover said:
			
		

> lol, yeah, i guess that would be the best one wouldn't it. oh well, live and learn.


Yes I have daughters and I do understand. Sometimes someone has to just turn the light on. My favorite expression when it comes to my family is, "I have a shotgun and a shovel, and I ain't afrid to use either one of them!"


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 2, 2005)

Learn secret Tibetan Ninjutsu Karate Ultimate Mixed Self-Defense System SLAM-FU.  

 Only $999 and you will receive your Black Belt, Certificate, and a list of related books you might want to read (Inluding Spiderman, Thor, and Silver Surfer).

 For those interested in making Martial Arts your meal ticket, everyone should have their own system. YOU TO CAN BECOME YOUR OWN SOKE AFTER PAYING ME AN ADDITIONAL $500. Pick the name yourself, (after mastering the amazing no contact knockout evasive art of SLAM-FU.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jun 2, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Learn secret Tibetan Ninjutsu Karate Ultimate Mixed Self-Defense System SLAM-FU.  Only $999 and you will receive your Black Belt, Certificate, and a list of related books you might want to read (Including Spiderman, Thor, and Silver Surfer). For those interested in making Martial Arts your meal ticket, everyone should have their own system. YOU TOO CAN BECOME YOUR OWN SOKE AFTER PAYING ME AN ADDITIONAL $500. Pick the name yourself, (after mastering the amazing no contact knockout evasive art of SLAM-FU.


:roflmao:


----------



## mj_lover (Jun 2, 2005)

OH!!! so cool!!! do i get a black belt??? whaere do i sign up! lol, oh man..made my day :uhyeah: 

once again, thanks for the replies, i apreciate it  :asian:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh so you may wear tights and boots and run around with a flapping cape and wear a cool mask as well. Hmmm Oh and do not forget the special gloves.  You can start a whole new Pro Shop line for the new Action Heros.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 2, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Learn secret Tibetan Ninjutsu Karate Ultimate Mixed Self-Defense System SLAM-FU.
> 
> Only $999 and you will receive your Black Belt, Certificate, and a list of related books you might want to read (Inluding Spiderman, Thor, and Silver Surfer).
> 
> For those interested in making Martial Arts your meal ticket, everyone should have their own system. YOU TO CAN BECOME YOUR OWN SOKE AFTER PAYING ME AN ADDITIONAL $500. Pick the name yourself, (after mastering the amazing no contact knockout evasive art of SLAM-FU.


  Truly outstanding! Where's Bruce?


----------

